# Sorry Little Hope ....



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

My little boy hope(less/full) just couldnt fight anymore he didnt bloat he didnt have any sort of overwhelming disease just all of his problems compounded and he gave up. In case you didnt know his story he came to me as Hopeless a beat up destroyed bleeding and he started healing... his fins started growing back his wounds healed but something else had to be wrong.. even though he started following me around.. He had the best personality the prettiest colors, I thought he was gorgeous even without his fins... he had the best eyes and I always felt he understood I was trying to help him... I guess his body couldnt handle everything or maybe I missed something... I only had him for a few weeks but I will never forget you little buddy.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Sometimes no matter what you do for them, you can't do everything. You gave him the best life he could ask for. RIP Hope


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Hope. He will be missed.

RIP little guy.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

The important thing is you did all you could... Sometimes they're just too far gone to save. I bet he's very thankful to you for giving him a great home in the time he had left. R.I.P. Hope. If you need someone to talk to about it, I'm here.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw thanks guys I'm glad I have everyone behind me here I know probably would have just given up on him without you all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Hope. That's what you did for him... you gave him hope and a good life, even if it was just for a short time.


----------

